# التوبة في المسيحية كيف تكون ؟؟؟؟



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

مرحباً بكم اخوتي الكرام : ماهي شروط التوبة في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟ ماهي شروط قبولها ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

التوبة متاحة دائما لأي إنسان ( مهما كان خاطئ ) وفي أي وقت ....
إذا في المسيحية : الله يقبل التوبة دون شروط ...


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> التوبة متاحة دائما لأي إنسان ( مهما كان خاطئ ) وفي أي وقت ....
> إذا في المسيحية : الله يقبل التوبة دون شروط ...



1_يعني لا يشترط الندم على الفعل الحرام ؟؟؟ 
2_لايشترط العزم على عدم العودة ؟؟؟
3_يعني انا لو سرقت ممكن اتوب من غير ما ارجع المال المسروق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2011)

التوبة قد تكون توبة كاملة ، وقد تكون توبة ناقصة ، وقد تكون توبة كاذبة

التوبة الكاملة هى الندم من كل القلب ، والعزم على عدم العودة نهائياً ، والجهاد حتى الدم (بحسب تعبير الإنجيل) ضد العودة للخطية ، والإعتراف بها ، وإصلاح ما أفسدته ، كأن أرد ماسرقته ، أو أقر بخطأى فى حق شخص أهنته أو أسأت إلى سمعته ... إلخ

التوبة الناقصة هى التى لم تبلغ درجة التصميم على كل ما سبق وبالتالى نقصان تنفيذه

التوبة الكاذية ، هى خداعى لنفسى ، فأقول : لن أخطئ أبداً ، بينما أنا أحب الخطية وأتركها تمتلك على قلبى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*التوبه المسيحيه تشتمل
1- ندم كامل على الخطية بل أكثر من ذلك كره لها وكل ما يؤدى إليها .
2- إصرار وعزم أكيد على عدم العودة مرة أخرى للخطية وليس مجرد تأثير نفسى .
3- نمو فى الفضائل وثمار الروح القدس.*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> 1_يعني لا يشترط الندم على الفعل الحرام ؟؟؟
> 2_لايشترط العزم على عدم العودة ؟؟؟
> 3_يعني انا لو سرقت ممكن اتوب من غير ما ارجع المال المسروق ؟؟؟؟


 1- أكيد الندم  لكن بالمقابل إن شخص ما أراد أن يتوب ولم يندم فالله يقبل توبته ( يعني مثلا لو الشخص كان راضي عن وضعه قبل التوبة مثلا إن كان مراهق أو ليس لديه مرشد أو ... )
2- التوبة = الامتناع عن كل الخطايا و الاقتراب الشديد من الله .
3- ولنفترض مثلا إنك أنت سرقت من منزل .. ومن ثم أردت أن تتوب .. فذهبت إلى ذاك المنزل لكي ترجع المال المسروق و لكن لم تجد أصحاب المنزل هناك .. فهل الله بذلك يعني أنه لا يقبل توبتك ؟ أكيد لا , فهو يقبل توبتك .​


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> التوبة قد تكون توبة كاملة ، وقد تكون توبة ناقصة ، وقد تكون توبة كاذبة
> 
> التوبة الكاملة هى الندم من كل القلب ، والعزم على عدم العودة نهائياً ، والجهاد حتى الدم (بحسب تعبير الإنجيل) ضد العودة للخطية ، والإعتراف بها ، وإصلاح ما أفسدته ، كأن أرد ماسرقته ، أو أقر بخطأى فى حق شخص أهنته أو أسأت إلى سمعته ... إلخ
> 
> ...



التوبة الكاملة : والله كما عندنا في الاسلام نصاً موضوعياً مع اختلاف في الالفاظ فقط كما ورد في كتاب الدكتور عمرو خالد ((( اني جاعل في الارض خليفة )))

اما التوبة الناقصة والكاذبة فليست موجودةعندنا و لاتسمى توبة اصلاً كما بينت حظرتك 


اخي سامحني للاطالة 

هل التوبة بين العبد وبين الله فقط ومن غير وسائط ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا على تدخلي على السؤال الموجه لأخي مكرم ..
لكن الإجابة : نعم .فالله لا يحتاج إلى وساطة بيننا وبينه لكي يقبل توبتنا .


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> 1- أكيد الندم  لكن بالمقابل إن شخص ما أراد أن يتوب ولم يندم فالله يقبل توبته ( يعني مثلا لو الشخص كان راضي عن وضعه قبل التوبة مثلا إن كان مراهق أو ليس لديه مرشد أو ... )
> 2- التوبة = الامتناع عن كل الخطايا و الاقتراب الشديد من الله .
> 3- ولنفترض مثلا إنك أنت سرقت من منزل .. ومن ثم أردت أن تتوب .. فذهبت إلى ذاك المنزل لكي ترجع المال المسروق و لكن لم تجد أصحاب المنزل هناك .. فهل الله بذلك يعني أنه لا يقبل توبتك ؟ أكيد لا , فهو يقبل توبتك .​



اذاً لها شروط وليس كما بينت سابقاً ,, والاخوة الباقين اوضحو جزاهم الله خير


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*


محب المؤمنين1 قال:



التوبة الكاملة : والله كما عندنا في الاسلام نصاً موضوعياً مع اختلاف في الالفاظ فقط كما ورد في كتاب الدكتور عمرو خالد ((( اني جاعل في الارض خليفة )))

اما التوبة الناقصة والكاذبة فليست موجودةعندنا و لاتسمى توبة اصلاً كما بينت حظرتك 


اخي سامحني للاطالة 

هل التوبة بين العبد وبين الله فقط ومن غير وسائط ؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


هناك وسائط تساعد الإنسان على الثبات فى توبته والنمو فى روحياته مثل
+الصلاة
+الصوم
+قراءة الكتاب المقدس
+قراءة سير القديسين
+قراءة الكتب الروحيه 
+العطاء
*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> هناك وسائط تساعد الإنسان على الثبات فى توبته والنمو فى روحياته مثل
> +الصلاة
> ...



لم تفهم قصدي 
هل تون التوبة سراً بينه وبين الله (((فقط ))))


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> اذاً لها شروط وليس كما بينت سابقاً ,, والاخوة الباقين اوضحو جزاهم الله خير


 يا حبيبي .. أنا لم أقل بأت التوبة لها شروط لكنني جاوبت على أسئلتك ... و أنا مازلت مصمم على رأيي بأن التوبة ليس لها شروط ... والتوبة ليس لها شروط .. و ثاني مرة لا تجزم من عندك وتستنتج من عندك .


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يا حبيبي .. أنا لم أقل بأت التوبة لها شروط لكنني جاوبت على أسئلتك ... و أنا مازلت مصمم على رأيي بأن التوبة ليس لها شروط ... والتوبة ليس لها شروط .. و ثاني مرة لا تجزم من عندك وتستنتج من عندك .



اقرأ المشارطة رقم 4# للأخ مكرم وانظر الانواع وشرووووووووووووط تحقق كل نوع ... فأنا لم استنتج من عندي والوضوع اصلاً لايتحمل استنتاجات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أغسطس 2011)

بدون الدخول فى مشاكل لفظية لا تجدى

فكل ما نفعله ، إن لم نفعله بأمانة ، يكون ساقطاً 

أما موضوع شروط وعدم شروط ، فتلك مناقشات كلامية لا أكثر

فعندما نقول بوجود توبة كاذبة ، مظهرية ، يخدع بها الإنسان نفسه ، فإننا نتكلم عن واقع ، ولا نتكلم عن مجادلات لفظية

نحن لا نتكلم بفلسفات كلامية مجرَّدة ، بل نتكلم بناءً على الواقع الذى نحياه

فلنبحث عن النافع والمفيد ، ولا نتحجر عند ألفاظ لا تجدى 

ففى النهاية : هل أنا تائب فعلاً ، أم نص نص (بالبلدى كده) مثلما يقولون : ساعة لربك وساعة لقلبك !!!!!!!

أم أننى أفعل مثل الممثل الكوميدى الشهير ، الذى يسكر وهو يقول : يارب توب علىَّ ، يقولها وهو ماسك بالزجاجة ومستمر فى سكره !!!!!!!!!!

فمن أنا بين هؤلاء ، هل أنا مثل الأنبا إبرآم ، القديس السابق الكلام عنه فى المداخلة السابقة ، أم أنا مثل القائل ساعة لربك وساعة لقلبك ، أم أنا مثل الممثل الذى يمسك الزجاجة ويستمر فى سكره بكامل رغبته وإرادته ، ويكتفى بالقول : يارب توب على َّ

هكذا بكل بساطة ، وبدون لعبة الألفاظ


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أغسطس 2011)

أما بخصوص ما يُقال عند البعض : إذا بُليتم فإستتروا

فهذا عكس ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، الذى يقول

أم 28 : 13.* مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ.*

يع 5: 14. أَمَرِيضٌ أَحَدٌ بَيْنَكُمْ؟ فَلْيَدْعُ شُيُوخَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَيُصَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَدْهَنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ،
15. وَصَلاَةُ الإِيمَانِ تَشْفِي الْمَرِيضَ وَالرَّبُّ يُقِيمُهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَعَلَ خَطِيَّةً تُغْفَرُ لَهْ.
16. *اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ *، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا.

++++

فبدون الإعتراف ، لن ننال الإرشاد الروحى من أصحاب الخبرة الروحية ، وسنكون فى حالة : محلك سر

ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس : من يكتمها لا ينجح ، فإنه سيفشل بكل تأكيد فى توبته ، وستكون إسماً على غير مسمى

إذ سيكون هو المريض والطبيب ، والتائه والمرشد ، والوازن لمدى نجاحه على مقياسه هو الخاص 

ولذلك مكتوب أيضاً :

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 10 العدد 12  إِذْ يَقِيسُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ، وَيُقَابِلُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، لاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. 

إذ يجب أن يكون للإنسان مرجعية ترشده وتقيِّم مستواه ومدى تقدمه أو مدى تأخره أو إنحرافه عن الهدف

التكتم على الخطايا ورفض الإعتراف والمشورة الروحية ، قال بها الشيطان ، وكفى هذا دليلاً


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أما بخصوص ما يُقال عند البعض : إذا بُليتم فإستتروا
> 
> فهذا عكس ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، الذى يقول
> 
> ...



اولاً : 
اخي الكريم انا لم اضع هذا المقال على انه ((( شبهة )))) وانما كان مجرد سؤال اردت معرفة اجابته واتمنى جميع الاخوة يتفهموا هذا ولاحظوا اني وضعتها بالاسئلة والاجوبة وليس بالشبهات  

ثانياً : ((( اذ بليتم فاستتروا ))) ليس بالمعنى الذي شرحت انت 
وانما اعطيك مثالاً واحداً يوضح قصد المقولة 

لو ان شخص ابتلاه الله بالضعف الجنسي هل يمشي ويخبر الناس بها ؟؟؟ ام يذهب <<< سراً >>> الى طبيب ويعالج نفسه؟؟؟ ,,, فكما يوضح المثال المقولة ليست خاصة بالتوبة فالتوبة قد اوضحت كيف تكون في الاسلام بالمقالات السابقة ,,,, واشكرك على التوضيحات


----------

